

Ask HN: What are the best job postings you've seen? - jasonlbaptiste

Trying to find good examples that people enjoy of job listings.  What entices you as an engineer and designer?  What details do you care about most?  My hope is that there's enough opinion here that it influences job postings to be better (enough startups pay attention to HN).
======
mikegreenberg
Love a little humor. Companies that are honest about who they are and what
they look for. A good example of this is the hiring page from Stackoverflow
(<http://stackoverflow.com/about/hiring>) and Carsonified
(<http://carsonified.com/jobs/>).

It's also important to identify the culture and energy within the company.
Employees should get a good feel for how they will interact with other
coworkers and what their day-to-day activities might include. (Mustache
Mondays anyone?)

~~~
duncanmorris
The description for the "Sidekick to the CEO" role is brilliant.

I'd argue that being able to identify with the culture of the company is the
most important thing in a good job ad. IMO the reason stackoverflow and
carsonified have good job ads is because they have a culture of humor and
honesty, rather than because they set out to write an humorous and honest job
ad.

It's semantics I know, but a humorous job ad for a boring company wouldn't imo
be a good job ad since it would be misleading

I really like the ads SEOmoz put out e.g.
<http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/web/2120238166.html> (disclaimer - I'm a
global associate of SEOmoz)

------
lylejohnson
This is probably obvious, but I tend to pay more attention to job listings
that describe "what's in it for me" as opposed to "what's in it for them". For
examples of the former, see most companies that post to niche job sites like
37signals, GitHub, etc. For examples of the latter, see, you know, Dice.com.

------
limedaring
The Rapportive jobs page got a bit of buzz (disclaimer: I designed it so I'm
probably biased):

<http://rapportive.com/jobs>

~~~
avree
I love the way the Rapportive job page is laid out. Makes it very easy to
decide (as a potential applicant) if it's the right fit for you. (disclaimer:
I work next door to you guys...)

------
eggoa
I don't know if this lead to anything.

<http://lesswrong.com/lw/2q5/lws_first_job_ad/>

